# Did Springfield have a Brainfart? Why no XDM Compact .5"?????????



## Highground (Aug 13, 2011)

I own an XD Tactical and it sits on my nightstand. I love that gun. I loved it so much I bought a .45 compact a few years back as a conceal carry. Turns out the inch plus not having an attachment changes the weight distribution and really makes a difference for how well I shoot it. So I got rid of the compact (something I kind of regret now). And I'm back to wanting a smaller conceal carry pistol...So I see that the new XDMs have compacts...And they have .45 4.5" inch barrel with full frame...But can I get a compact frame .45 with a 4.5" barrell? Of course not that would be too good to be true, probly the perfect conceal carry gun. I'm sure I'm the onl one who'd buy it


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They're trying to regain ground in the competitive shooting market. Give them time, a XDM-45C is probbaly in the works, if it wasn't all ready, the deafening uproar over the 5.25 instead of a 45C XDM should have jump started Springfield in that direction.


----------

